# Sioux Chief PEX Fittings



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone use there PEX fittings? I used to use nothing but Wirsbo, but I have gone to Crimp style now. It's easier to crimp a manifold together and loop under the slab than it is to do it with Wirsbo. I'm trying to find a American made PEX fitting, that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. I have Mil 3 crimpers and Cinch Ring tools. I've been using the SS Cinch rings more, and I'd like to keep using them. 


http://www.siouxchief.com/Supply/Fitting-and-Valves/PEX


----------



## Deery-Pardue (Nov 7, 2011)

I would go with something by Uponor, they focus on the PEX. It comes at higher quality and easier to use than other manufacturers.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We use the sioux chief stubouts, they make the install clean and strong, I like them alot. Btw the clinch rings are great to.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Vanguard PEX was recommending Sioux Chief fittings be used in Las Vegas. Then more recently, Sioux Chief bought the fitting division of Rehau.

Mark


----------

